# cannot connect to router



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

i have bought a new laptop and it will not let me connect to my router, my brothers laptop can, it is a good strength connection, but acer mangment will not let me connect, the OS on my laptop is Vista however the other laptop and computer is running off XP, i have updated all of the updates and it still wont work, any advice ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try disabling the Acer client and using the Windows wireless client to make the connection. Also, what is the exact indications when it fails to connect? Have you tried to connect using a cable to the router?


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have tried to disable the Acer mangment and it still wont work.

it say's connecting, then it says windows cannot connect to belkin34phillips, it then gives me 2 options, 1) diagnose the problem or 2) connect to a diffrent network. When i click diagonse the problem it says this may be due to a time out or user action. 

Although i cannot connect to mine, i can connect to the one over the road, but i do not want to do this as it is a bad signol, and can only use it in one room of the house. 

I have not tried to connect using a cable, i am unsure how to do this although it is probally easy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try disabling encryption on your router and see if you can connect, that will narrow it down to an encryption or other issue.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

Could you tell me how to do that please.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know the exact sequence for every router, but you can find it on the web based setup wireless configuration page. Do this:

Start, Run, CMD

IPCONFIG

Enter the IP address displayed for Default Gateway into the address bar of Internet Explorer and hit Enter. This takes you to the web based setup for the router. Look for the wireless configuration page, the encryption settings should be pretty obvious.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

I got on the web based setup for the router and i couldn't find anything usful on there, and it doesnt say anything about the encryption which i can find, is there any other suggestions you have please?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe if you told us the make/model of the router we could be more help.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

The make is Belkin and the modle number is F5D7630 - 4 A

The operating system on my latop is Vista Premium and the operating system on my computer is XP, i have done all of the updates possible.

Is they anything else you need to know ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After you login to the Belkin router click on "Security" which is under the "Wireless heading." Then in the "Security Mode" drop-down list choose "Disabled." Then click on "Apply Changes."

Another way to get this information is the way I got it before starting to use my router--read the manual (RTM).


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is the info on your wireless setup for your router: http://portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Belkin/F5D9630-4/wireless.htm


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry i havn't repiled for a long time, i have been on holiday. I have done everything that everyone has suggested, and it still does not work. However, now when i try to connect it asks for a Network Key, how can i find this out?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Network Key is the encryption key you configured on the router. That's a good sign, unless you're connecting to someone else's router.  Try disabling encryption on your router and see if you can connect.

Note that if you're using WEP, use ONLY the HEX key option not the passcode or ASCII option. For WPA, you use the standard passcode.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm not sure how to do that, under wireless --> security there ius no option to disable the encryption.

The security mode is WPA-PSK(no server) if that helps.


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

Good Times:
I have the same router :up: 
Bad Times:
I nearly have the same problem :down: 

Ok. first to turn off the encryption:

Click->Wireless

In the dropdown menu:
ie. Security Mode > (Menu options)
Apply changes (button)

Before you do below, make sure you have your wireless pwd noted somewhere (In my case it's 128-bit WEP so it's a long pwd to remember).
Ok, one of the drop down menu options is disabled, click on that and press apply changes.

This will have turned off the encryption for you. I've only just got a laptop today so I'm a little further behind in the connection stakes but so far Vista has managed to say it's connected when it isn't!!!!!!

Hope this has helped a little


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... under wireless --> security there ius no option to disable the encryption."

What options are there?


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

The options I have available on the router are:

disabled
WPA-PSK(no server)
128-bit WEP
64-bit WEP
WPA(with radius server)

disabled is the first option in the drop-down menu.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have the same options. cp93 is the one who says no such option. Noticed that his/her router is version 'A' while mine is 'B,' so maybe there is a difference.


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine's a vrs A. 
The only thing I have noticed is that their are various web-pages available in the router that are not directly linked via the menus. I doubt this effects cp93 though.

If/When I solve my similar problem, I'll post the fix.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

i have now disabled the security mode, but it still will not connect, there is no messege telling me why it will not connect, only a little messege comes up in the bottom right hand side of the screen saying 'Acer eNet Management Internet Disconnected'


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the help so far by the way :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, so you now have no encryption (no security) on your router but still cannot connect to it. But you can still connect to another wireless network, right?

You may have MAC Address filtering enabled on your router. Login to your router; under the Firewall section click on MAC Address Filtering. You should not have a check mark by Enable MAC Address Filtering. If you do have one, either get rid of it or else add your wireless adapter's MAC address to the list of allowed clients.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

It is disabled, should i enable it and add my computers ID in ?


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm going to walk through some stages, forgive me if I'm teaching how to suck an egg but it will help diagnose the problem.

Router
1) Logged in, main page, top-right says "Connected"

2) Left Menu:
Click Wireless: -> 
On the page you will see: Enable or disable wireless Functionality > 
followed by two button choices:
1) Enable (This should be already chosen)
2) Disable (This is not chosen)
3) Left Menu:
Click Security: ->
On the page you will see: Security Mode >
The choices in the drop-down menu should be reading: Disabled

This is all that needs to be done from the router side for the moment. 

Laptop Computer:
Now I have a dell with vista on so their is may be a few differences.

1) Once booted, open up the Network and Sharing Center.
This can be done either by the network icon in the bottom right 
or by clicking: Start (bottom left)
followed by Network in the options available.
followed by Network and Sharing Center in the window that has opened.

2) Network and Sharing Center window
Can you see your network? (No goto 4)
If yes, click on it and click connect.
Can you now connect? (No goto 3)

3) If you can see the network but not connect.
In Network and Sharing Center window click on your network
Then click-> View Status
Then click-> Properties (found bottom left)
( Click continue if windows asks)
This brings up the Wireless Network Connection Properties window
Click on Internet Protocol Version 6 so that the tick is removed from the box.
Click Ok
Click Close in the Wireless Network Connection Status window

Done

4) Not seeing your network could be down to a number of reasons.
An easy test to first try is to go back to the router.
Left Menu:
Click on -> Channel and SSID
On the main page change the:
Wireless Channel -> to 3
ESSID Broadcast > Enable
Wireless Mode > Mixed (11b + 11g)
Transmission Rate > Fully Automatic
g Nitro > Disable
Apply Changes

Check the router is still connected then try to connect again.

That's enough for now, let us know if it works/doesn't work.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for been so clear, I have changed the settings you told me to do for the router. On my laptop under Network and Sharing Center it has a picture of my computer a line with a red cross through and then a picture of a globe saying internet underneath it then says says 'not connected' -> 'Wireless networks are avalible' connect to a network

When i click connect to a network, my network appears, but i cannot click connect. It says 'The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requriments of the network'


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the router's Dhcp server enabled? Are the TCP/IP properties of your wireless connection set to 'obtain auto' or set to a static configuration?


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

OK. Two things to check:
As suggested by TerryNet
1) The ip settings on your computer
2) The DHCP server enabled on the router

2) I'll post my settings for the router as a guidline:
Left Menu under Lan Setup:
Click->LAN settings
On the page: IP Address > 192.168.2.1 
Subnet Mask > 255.255.255.0
DHCP server > ON (This is the important part)
IP Pool Starting Address > 192.168.2.2
IP Pool Ending Address > 192.168.2.100 
Lease Time > Forever
Local Domain Name> (This is optional)

1) The laptop
Follow my previous messages for the laptop, steps 1 -> 3 to open the 
Wireless Network Connection Properties window.
Single Click-> Internet Protocol Version 4 (So that it is highlighted, the tick needs to still be in the box)
Click-> Properties
A new window is opened. It should open on the General Tab
It should have:
-> obtain an IP address automatically (chosen)
-> obtain DNS server address automatically (chosen)

If yes, click OK and exit.
If no, choose those options and then click ok and exit.

If any settings on the laptop have been changed, I'd advise a reboot. The reason I say that, is I've found a quirky bug and this is the only way around it that I've found so far.

Hopefully you should now be connected to the internet!


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have done that. I still cannot see the network under Network and Sharing, but i can if i click on Start > Connect To. I have now changed the securtiy settings on my laptop so there is no security, the same as on my computer. When i try to connect now it says connecting, but then it says Windows cannot connect to belikin34phillips. Any suggestions on what to do now ?


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like you are getting the standard windows reponse when it cannot do something.

Ok, a few tests:

1) Under Network and Sharing Center ->
Main Window -> Do you see:
Not connected
Wireless networks are available.
Connect to a network

If No:
What do you see?
If you see that you are connected to any network, click disconnect and follow the instructions for yes.

If Yes:
Click -> Connect to a network
This should start a new window that shows all available networks.
Is your network present?
Are there any networks present?

If Yes to your network:
Click on your network and click connect.

// If above fails try this
2) Under Network and Sharing Center -> 
Click -> View computers and devices
Do you see a belkin router there?

If 1) & 2) have failed, on page 1 you mentioned disconnecting the Acer Management, try re-enabling if it is still disabled as it's probably not the problem and retry 1)

Hope there are some results from this.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

Under Network and Sharing Center I see connect to a network, if I click that I see my router, I click connect, it says connecting then a error message comes up, says Windows cannot connect to belkin34phillips. I have also recently ran windows update to see if there was a update for the router, on both the computer and the laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have to go to the manufacturer's web site and look for a router update. Some routers have a 'search for firmware updates' function to make it a little easier.


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay if you haven't changed anything that was set from above, try the following:

Network and Sharing Panel
Click-> Manage wireless networks
Click-> Your Network 
Right Click on your network and Click-> Properties
In the Connection Tab
Click-> Connect automatically when this network is in range

In the Security Tab
Security type: No authentication
Encryption type: None

Click OK
Reboot the computer

Once rebooted and ready for use. Open an internet explorer and see if you are connected.
Are you connected?

When you try connecting to the network manually by clicking connect to, I think the router might be rebooted. This happens to me, I've yet to find the cause or fix but Vista connects to the router automatically on the computer start and I can access the internet.
Anyway hopefully you should be able to use the internet with this option on.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

I am now connected !! Thank you so much Skymouse you have been very helpful - topman :up:


----------



## Skymouse (Jul 9, 2007)

No probs.
Couple of things I've noticed though and it might be the same for you.
1) you will only connect on the computer start up.
2) if you try connecting to other computers on the network, it might reboot the router.

I'm still working on these issues!!!!! 
Glad your up on the net though.


----------



## cp93 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll let you know if i have any of them problems, thanks once again


----------

